# Special Treats for Valentines Day



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you been practicing your 'heart' latte art in time for Valentines day?

The Challenge:

Ditch the rosetta and pour hearts all day on Feb 14th...

Pictures would be great too. Anyone up for it?


----------

